# Major Announcement from Helios Nutrition



## Spongy (Jan 25, 2013)

Alright fellas, I've got some incredibly exciting news to share with you all!  

First of all I want to say a HUGE thank you to all of you guys for the support and kind words!  Helios Nutrition would be NOTHING without you guys and I will be forever thankful to the members, staff, and our fantastic admins.  The truth is that you guys are the reason that I keep doing this.  I enjoy working with absolutely all of you whether professionally, or just giving advice via PM.  

Helios has grown quite a bit over the last few months and as a result I am beginning to focus on new and exciting things to bring to the table here at SI for my fellow members.  Because of this I have not been able to be as active as I would have liked and have shy'd away from new clients so as not to jeopardize the quality of service I provide my current clients.

In order to continue to give you all an incredible option for nutrition guidance at a great price, I have decided that I will be bringing on a partner in the next few weeks.  While some of you guys may initially feel that "it's just not the same if it's not spongy" rest assured that this guy is one of the best out there.  I've been doing this a while (outside of SI) and I've met and worked with a lot of Nutritionists, and this kid blows them away.  I met him about a year ago and was intrigued by his approach to dieting.  I figured I would give his services a shot and was incredibly impressed with the results.  I have worked with him ever since (I don't believe in doing my own diet, too easy to justify cake).  He is a true professional who does this for a living and will provide you with a quality of service that you deserve and have come to expect.  

All of that being said I want to make it clear that I will continue to honor the deals that I have agreed to with my current clients ($50 for 4 week intervals), and I will continue to take new clients for a limited amount of time.  Any member here who has reached out to me in the past as being interested, but waiting on funds, or waiting on a spring cut, or waiting on whatever...  will still be able to be a client when you are ready and I will respect the prices that we talked about.

Any of you who are interested in becoming a client should contact me via PM or email by March 1st.  After March 1st my rates will change (except for those who have received a quote from me by then) to the following

1 shot diet - $200
4 weeks service - $450
8 weeks service - $600
12 weeks service - $700

My partners rates will be as follows

1 shot diet - $100
4 weeks service - $200
8 weeks service - $300
12 weeks service - $350

Although I will not directly oversee all the diets, I will still be available for questions and to help when needed (included in your price).  It's like getting two nutritionists for one!

I will still be the point of contact for Helios Nutrition, so you do not have to worry about me losing sight of the business.  

All that being said, this next few months are going to be HUGE for both Helios and SteroidInsight!  I can promise you all that big things are to come!  Prepare for future announcements!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm actually hard from reading this.  Is that wrong?  Shit like this just excites me. Spongy bro glad you're doing great and I know forsure if your partner is good by you then he has to be good.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad ur blowen up! Great idea to bring on new peeps and cant wait to see what other things u bring to SI!! Congrats sponge on the growth and knowing how to handle it! 

Now a question:

Will any of us clients get shifted over to the new guy? And if so will the $50 be lifetime for every 4 weeks? Or will that change at some point?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2013)

ripp it up spong were all with you!


----------



## Spongy (Jan 25, 2013)

Great question!  Starting March 1st I will no longer offer the $50 for 4 week program so all clients after that point will not have that option.  Existing clients will not be shifted over to my partner at the $50 rate, if you want to work with him you will be required to pay the full price for his services.  Personally, I know what he is capable of and know that the prices I've quoted above make it WELL worth the investment.  

EDIT:  Current clients and clients who start before march 1st will be privy to the $50 for 4 weeks for life, so that will not go away at any time for current clients.




j2048b said:


> Glad ur blowen up! Great idea to bring on new peeps and cant wait to see what other things u bring to SI!! Congrats sponge on the growth and knowing how to handle it!
> 
> Now a question:
> 
> Will any of us clients get shifted over to the new guy? And if so will the $50 be lifetime for every 4 weeks? Or will that change at some point?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 25, 2013)

Fuck ya brother EXPAND !!


----------



## Azog (Jan 25, 2013)

So, who's the new guy? Manny?


----------



## PFM (Jan 25, 2013)

My time with Helios took me to a new level. It's an investment that provides information that will last you a lifetime. PFM recommended.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats to you Spongy....been great working with you so far...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2013)

Too long: didn't read... Someone give me the cliff's


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Too long: didn't read... Someone give me the cliff's



Spongy is the shit and he's getting someone to help him. Lord have mercy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2013)

Props, Sponge! Will stick with ya, Mate!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Spongy is the shit and he's getting someone to help him. Lord have mercy.



Oh... Cool. I hope it's that dood Manny. Walks the walk...  AMIRITE?


----------



## Azog (Jan 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh... Cool. I hope it's that dood Manny. Walks the walk...  AMIRITE?



It's like you know or something...


----------



## Spongy (Jan 25, 2013)

I ain't saying a word!


----------



## Oenomaus (Jan 25, 2013)

.....Boobs


----------



## Azog (Jan 25, 2013)

Oenomaus said:


> .....Boobs



That is a word. Not sure what place it has in this thread. But, it is a word nonetheless.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2013)

Azog said:


> It's like you know or something...



Pffft no man nobody tells me anything around here. The mods treat me like a mushroom.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 25, 2013)

Spongy, 
Why don't you sponsor one of these guys at a discounted rate for some real life before and after pictures + training log.

Nobody really posts up pictures here on SI (Aside from that wonderful gentlemans club we have, Oh and Jenner!)
Logs without pictures are just pages out of a womans diary. (no offense girls)
You bored bro? Lonely? (Ok I lied lots of offense. LOL)

Aside from that congrats tis glad to hear you are doing well enough you need to take on a partner!
I've thought about a consultation haven't got much farther. It is an luxury at this point in time.
Goodluck I hope things continue to progress for Helios.

SM


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 25, 2013)

Good move!


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats on the new moves! May ur endeavors b prosperous.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Too long: didn't read... Someone give me the cliff's



get in with him now......considering your fat cuz your off the plan.  nobody needs a tubby adminL-)


----------



## djkneegrow (Feb 13, 2013)

I gotta say Spongy you are awesome. I am 10 days into my regiment and already feel, and look different.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 13, 2013)

Cheers, Sponge! Been trying to ring you over email, your PM box is full.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 13, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, Sponge! Been trying to ring you over email, your PM box is full.



Emailed you back my brother!


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 16, 2013)

email sent about diet inquiry for summer!


----------



## Jada (Mar 11, 2013)

Pm sent spongy


----------

